# الفرق بين الموت والجواز



## BITAR (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*الفرق بين الموت والجواز* ​ 



** الموت عاده بيبقى نهايه الآلام , الجواز بيبقى بدايتها*
** الموت حق , الجواز كدبه كبيرة*
** الجواز قضاء يمكن تاجيله , الموت مبيتاجلش*
** الناس الطيبين بيسعدوا بعد الموت والاشرار بيتبهدلوا , لكن بعد الجواز الطيبين والاشرار كلهم بيتنيلوا على عينهم*
** بعد الموت هتبقى وسط الملايكه , بعد الجواز هتبقى وسط....... ولا بلاش*
** بعد الموت هتضمن انك هتتحاسب على حسناتك وهتتعاقب على اخطائك , بعد الجواز انت بتتعاقب على الاتنين*
** بعد الموت ممكن تلاقى نفسك فى الجنه , بعد الجواز بتلاقى نفسك فى الجنان (المجانين فى نعيم)*
** بعد الموت مبيفضلش معاك غير عملك الطيب , بعد الجواز بيفضل معاك عملك الاسود بس*
** لما الراجل يموت الستات بيلبسوا عليه اسود وهم بيودعوه , لما يتجوز الرجاله هما اللى بيلبسوا عليه اسود وهم جايين يودعوه*
** الدنيا مغرورة ومالهاش امان , عشان كده لما الواحد بيتجوز ,..... بيخش دنيا , لكن لما يموت بيخرج منها*
** لما الراجل يموت بيبقى سبع او على الاقل جمل , لما بيتجوز بيبقى حمار !*​ 

*صدق الى قال : امشى فى جنازة ولا تمشيش فى جوازة !! *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

bitar قال:


> ** لما الراجل يموت بيبقى سبع او على الاقل جمل , لما بيتجوز بيبقى حمار !*​


بتشتموا نفسكوا هههههههههههههههههههههه
الفرق شاسع بس الجواز احلى ههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*بقي كده يا استاذ بيتر 

شمت فينا اعدائنا

موضوع جميل

مرسي ليك​*


----------



## kalimooo (22 نوفمبر 2008)

بقي كده يا استاذ بيتر ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (23 نوفمبر 2008)

** لما الراجل يموت بيبقى سبع او على الاقل جمل , لما بيتجوز بيبقى حمار *
*كلمه الحق طلعت *
*احنا سا كتين اهو مقولناش حاجه *
*انتوا اللي بتجبوا لنفسكوا الكلام *
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا استاذ بيتر *
*بس انت ذكرت حقيقه واقعه*


​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههه

ماحنا بنشجع الموت الايام دى مش الجواز30:30: ههههه

شكرا يا أستاذ بيتر*​


----------



## بحبك يا رب (23 نوفمبر 2008)

> صدق الى قال : امشى فى جنازة ولا تمشيش فى جوازة !!



لا للزواج والف لا محلاها عشت العزوبية 
شكرا يا مان


----------



## twety (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*ده كلام سليم*
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه
انا بردة بقول الجواز دة نظام اجتماعي فاشل 
وفي شاعر قال ان الجواز مقبرة للحب 
مرسي كتير يا بيتر​


----------



## kajo (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*لما الراجل يموت بيبقى سبع او على الاقل جمل , لما بيتجوز بيبقى حمار !*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_

_طب بيقولك ليه الراجل بيمسك ايد مراته وهما ماشيين فى الشارع ؟_​


----------



## nonaa (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه
مش اوى كدة
الرجاله بردواااا مش ...........
صدقنى مكسوفه اقولها​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> بتشتموا نفسكوا
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الفرق شاسع بس الجواز احلى
> ههههههههههه​


* ماشى*
*الجواز احلى*
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا swety koky girl*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *بقي كده يا استاذ بيتر ​*
> 
> *شمت فينا اعدائنا*​
> *موضوع جميل*​
> ...


* هههههههههههههههه*
*الواقع *
*مر*
*بس لازم يتعرف*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا mikel coco*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> بقي كده يا استاذ بيتر
> ههههههههههههههههه


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*اوعى تكون *
*مصدق*
*الجواز للجدعان*
*زى السجن*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا كليمو*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> ** لما الراجل يموت بيبقى سبع او على الاقل جمل , لما بيتجوز بيبقى حمار *
> *كلمه الحق طلعت *
> *احنا سا كتين اهو مقولناش حاجه *
> *انتوا اللي بتجبوا لنفسكوا الكلام *
> ...


* اميرات والله*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا mero_engel*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ماحنا بنشجع الموت الايام دى مش الجواز30:30: ههههه*​
> 
> *شكرا يا أستاذ بيتر*​


* والموت بقى ترتيبه الكام فى جدول الدورى*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا marmar_maroo*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> لا للزواج والف لا محلاها عشت العزوبية
> شكرا يا مان


* احنا ما هنصدق*
*ولا ايه*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا بحبك يا رب*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ده كلام سليم*
> *هههههههههههههههه*


* شكلنا شمتانين*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا twety*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه​
> انا بردة بقول الجواز دة نظام اجتماعي فاشل
> وفي شاعر قال ان الجواز مقبرة للحب
> 
> مرسي كتير يا بيتر​


* هههههههههههه*
*علشان كدا*
*قيس لم يتزوج ليلى*
*وعنتر لم يتزوج عبله*
*وروميو لم يتزوج جولييت*
*وانطونيوا لم يتزوج كليوباترا*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا rgaa luswa*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2008)

kajo قال:


> *لما الراجل يموت بيبقى سبع او على الاقل جمل , لما بيتجوز بيبقى حمار !*​
> 
> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_​
> 
> _طب بيقولك ليه الراجل بيمسك ايد مراته وهما ماشيين فى الشارع ؟_​


* على حساب يعنى *
*ان زوجته بتصوت باعلى صوتها فى الجنازة*
*وتقول*
*يا سبعى *
*ويا جملى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اقولك ليه*
*علشان لو مش ماسكها *
*هتروح اقرب محل تشترى حاجات تخلص لجوزها المرتب*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> مش اوى كدة
> الرجاله بردواااا مش ...........
> 
> صدقنى مكسوفه اقولها​


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا nonaa*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 يناير 2009)

*ا الجواز والموت*

* الجواز والموت

1-الموت عادة بيكون نهاية الالام 
لكن الزواج هو بدايتها..

2-الموت حق (الموت علينا حق وحدوه) .
 الجواز كدبة كبيرة 

3-الموت قضاء لا يمكن تاجيله. 
اما الزواج قضاء يمكن تاجيله
بس هتقع فيه هتقع فيه

4-الناس الطيببين بيسعدو بعد الموت اما الاشرار بيتبهدلوا . 
بعد الزواج بقي الطيبين والاشرار بيتنيلو علي عنيهم هما الاتنين..

5-بعد الموت هتكون وسط الملايكة . 
بعد الجواز هتكون وسط ال.......ولا بلااااااااااش

6-بعد الموت واثق انك هتتكافئ علي الحاجات الكويسة وهتتعاقب علي السيئات.
لكن بعد الزواج هتتعاقب علي الاتنين

7-بعد الموت هتلاقي نفسك في الجنة.
 لكن بعد الزواج هتلاقي نفسك في الجنان 
ابو زعبل(المجانين في نعيم)

8-بعد الموت مبيفضلش معاك غير عملك الطيب . 
بعد الجواز مبيفضلش معاك غير عملك الاسود بس
اللي بيطلع عليك

9-لما تموت الستات بيلبسو اسود وهما بيودعوك.
لكن وانت بتتجوز الرجالة بتلبس اسود علشان يودعوك
وبيحاولوه يقنعوك لكن انت ولا هنا

10-الدنيا غرورة ومالهاش امان علشان كده الراجل لما بيجي يتجوز بيقولو بيخش دنيا . 
اما بيموت بيخرج منها 

11-لما تموت محدش هيرجعلك تمن الحانوتي او الكفن ويخلعك . 
بس يا حلو بعد الجواز ممكن تتخلع بسهولة

12-بعد الموت مش هتلاقي حد يقرفك..
بعد الجواز كل يوم هتتقرف

13- بعد الموت كل الناس بتعيط عليك الا  واحدة (مراتك)
اللي لما صدقت
وبعد الجواز كل الناس بتضحك الا (واحدة)
اللي هي برضه مراتك اللي هتطلع عينك

14- بعد الموت مفيش فرصة
وبعد الجواز مفيش فرصة

15- بعد الموت مش هيبقي معاك فلوس
ولا بعد الجواز

ايه رايك دلوقتي هتتجوز برده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

(صدق اللي قال امشي في جنازة ولا تمشيش في جوازة)​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*

*صح صدقت بلا جواز بلا  خنقة 
محلاها عيشة الحرية 

مرسي علي الموضوع يا بيشوووو 
انت بتجيب الحجات دي منين​*


----------



## sameh7610 (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*

*هتقولى موت ولا غير موت

انا هجوز هجوز 

ولو انت من اسكندريه معزوم اكيد يا باشا

بلاش التعقيد دوة خلى الناس تاكل عيش بقى

ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*

*ليه كده خايفين من الجواز
هههههههه
ما بلاش تعمل عقدة نفسية لشباب و بنات المنتدى يا بيشو..*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*

*ليه يا بيشو ده كله 

الجواز نعمه مش نقمه

بس المهم الاختيار الصح 

هوه في اجمل من انك تعيش مع انسانه بتحبها طول عمرك وتشاركك كل حياتك

والاجمل ان يكون ليك اولاد ويكون ليك عائله كبيره وجميله وكلها حب

انا كتير بحب العب مع اطفال جيرانا وبتمني يكون ليه اولاد بيكون شعور جميل بجد

شكرا بشبوش علي الموضوع​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *صح صدقت بلا جواز بلا  خنقة
> محلاها عيشة الحرية
> 
> مرسي علي الموضوع يا بيشوووو
> انت بتجيب الحجات دي منين​*



*منين من حتة كويسة اكيد؟؟
اكيد طبعاااا
بالعفو ياباشا ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*



sameh7610 قال:


> *هتقولى موت ولا غير موت
> 
> انا هجوز هجوز
> 
> ...



*انت حر وقد اعزر من بنجر
اكيد ياباشا هحضر
انت تأمر​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*



red rose88 قال:


> *ليه كده خايفين من الجواز
> هههههههه
> ما بلاش تعمل عقدة نفسية لشباب و بنات المنتدى يا بيشو..*



*ههههههههههههههه
لأ يابنتي بجد دي الحاجة
الحقيقة اللي بتحصل..:t30:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*



mikel coco قال:


> *ليه يا بيشو ده كله
> 
> الجواز نعمه مش نقمه
> 
> ...



*بص يامايكل كلامك صح؟؟
بس الواحد بيهزر شوية
كل واحد بيتمني يتجوز 
ويكون عنده بيت بعيال
المهم الاختيار:11azy:؟؟​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*

زى ما قولت يا بيشو اهم حاجه الاختيار الصح 

وربنا بيوفق 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

بس بردوا هجوز 

هههههههههههههههه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*



kokoman قال:


> زى ما قولت يا بيشو اهم حاجه الاختيار الصح
> 
> وربنا بيوفق
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه
شكرا ك و ك و 
ربنا يخليك ولما تتجوز
تبقي تعزمنا ياعم ​*


----------



## ميرنا (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*

افضل يكون فى التريفهى بدل الاجتماعى ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*



ميرنا قال:


> افضل يكون فى التريفهى بدل الاجتماعى ​


 
[*ارجو التوضيح*


----------



## ميرنا (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*

يبنى افهم مكانه هنا افضل ​


----------



## dark_angel (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*

*كلامك صح يا بيشو و خاصة ان البنات بعد الجواز مش بيبقى ليها غير شغلانة واحدة و هى انها تنكد على جوزها *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*



dark_angel قال:


> *كلامك صح يا بيشو و خاصة ان البنات بعد الجواز مش بيبقى ليها غير شغلانة واحدة و هى انها تنكد على جوزها *​


*
شكرا دارك لمرووورك
وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## وليم تل (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا بيشو
على الموضوع الظريف 
وطبعا ميرنا ليها حق تنقلة القسم الترفيهى
لانة لو فى الاجتماعى يبقى بنحرض الاعضاء على عدم الجواز
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودة طبعا مش معقول لان الجواز شر لا بد منة
وخليك بشوش يا رجل وافردها ما تكششهاش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمت بود​


----------



## BishoRagheb (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*



وليم تل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا بيشو
> على الموضوع الظريف
> وطبعا ميرنا ليها حق تنقلة القسم الترفيهى
> ...



*اوك ياباشا انا فهمت
شكرا لمروووووووورك
وردك السليم 100 %
كل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*

*ملحقش اطلع من الموضوع يا ناااااااس لو بيشو ده مش هيموت ويتجوز ههههه

انا عارفة الناس اللى بتبقى كده دى عينهم فى البييييييييعة 

بس على ميييييين بقى *​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*

تمااااام قوي كده كملللت انا مش هاعملها


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ملحقش اطلع من الموضوع يا ناااااااس لو بيشو ده مش هيموت ويتجوز ههههه
> 
> انا عارفة الناس اللى بتبقى كده دى عينهم فى البييييييييعة
> 
> بس على ميييييين بقى *​



*ههههههههههههههههههه
علي ايه
هو الجواز شر لابد منه
بس انشاءلله لألألألألألأ
مش هيحصل:t30:
انا بهزر كل واحد نفسه في الجواز
بس الطرف التاني يطلع كويس بس يطلع​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: ا الجواز والموت*



جاي في الطريق قال:


> تمااااام قوي كده كملللت انا مش هاعملها


*
مظبوط
وهو المطلوب​​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 يناير 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره..

والرجاء عدم التكرار *​


----------



## BITAR (15 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*الهمه يا marmar_maroo*​


----------

